
Object-Oriented Programming – The Trillion Dollar Disaster ️ - ilyasuz
https://medium.com/@ilyasz/object-oriented-programming-the-trillion-dollar-disaster-%EF%B8%8F-92a4b666c7c7
======
pearapps
This is.... quite strikingly poorly written - no research even by self
admission on most of this: "The complexity graph is not based on any research,
it simply reflects my own experience working with Object-Oriented, Procedural
and Functional Programming."

We all can say negative things about any paradigm or pattern - but this is
quite a hit piece. Proposing "functional programming" as a replacement is
quite ignorant of many (vast majority?) of platforms and realities of
programming different kinds of software (especially event driven).

Functional Programming is notoriously hard to ramp engineers onto, or for
folks that join a team with a codebase written as such it can be extremely
difficult.

Maybe I should write one; "Medium - the Trillion Dollar Mistake"

~~~
fogetti
I agree. Not to mention that functional programming has been around for
decades. The reason why it's not popular is simple: because most people hate
it and it's even more complex than OOP.

One doesn't need to look for conspiracy theories about functional programming
when there is none.

------
helixdevguy
It's difficult to take an article seriously when it has an emoji at the end of
every sentence.... It was so distracting I could not read past the first
paragraph.

~~~
ziddoap
I was just about to comment the same thing.

Opened it up, saw a bunch of emoji's and subsequently decided this was not
serious enough to warrant my time.

It'd be cool to have something automated to de-mojify articles and such, I've
encountered this style of emoji-heavy writing before.

~~~
singingboyo
On the one hand, maybe it would be nice. On the other hand, this style of
writing is essentially a subtitle in all-caps saying "I don't know how to
write properly and this isn't worth your time", which has its own use in,
well, saving me time.

------
ncmncm
Does the poor quality of this article have something to tell us about Medium
and pieces published there? What about it could cause it to attract
particularly poorly constructed and sourced arguments?

Or is this just Sturgeon's Law at work?

~~~
pearapps
Both?

